# Why do people ask for Mulberry leaves from time to time?



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Too feed skrimps 

It is like feeding them spinach.


----------



## mwebb (Jul 17, 2011)

msnikkistar said:


> Too feed skrimps
> 
> It is like feeding them spinach.


 LOL yea I knew it was to feed them, just wondering why they were good for shrimp. Hey is your CRS sale still going on. I ordered 8 SS grade CRS a few weeks ago and I love them. I want to buy 10 more, got any left?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yup, sale is back up just check my forums 

They have about the same nutritional value I believe.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't know that mulberry leaves are particularly nutritious, but shrimp seem to enjoy them, along with leaves from other fruit trees. The only concern is whether the tree has been treated with insecticides in the past season.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Mulberry Leaves vs. Spinach

Which one provides more nutrient?


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Mulberry leaves are very high in protein, 21% of dry weight, and contain some minerals like calcium and potassium in non-negligible quantities (yay for sheep fodder studies!) Spinach doesn't have nearly as much protein but beats mulberry leaves in virtually any other category of nutrition. 

Like anything, feeding one or the other of them exclusively is likely to be less effective than mixing. If you're not wanting to buy mulberry leaves online, just go pick some maple or oak leaves, rinse them off, and toss them in. You'll probably need to weight them down a bit, even if you try parboiling them, but once they're waterlogged and start to decay a bit the shrimp will happily pick them to bones in short order.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for this great info!

So is there any benefit to boiling the mulberry leaves? I just found a mulberry tree (score!) and picked a bunch of leaves..

Also, can I just leave the extra ones laying out, until they dry, and use then as they are needed, or do they need to be fresh?

Last question.. Does the amount of calcium and minerals found in mulberry leaves make enough of an impact to their mineral supply to be able to not have to put a mineral rock in there?


Thanks again!






jasonpatterson said:


> Mulberry leaves are very high in protein, 21% of dry weight, and contain some miner als like calcium and potassium in non-negligible quantities (yay for sheep fodder studies!) Spinach doesn't have nearly as much protein but beats mulberry leaves in virtually any other category of nutrition.
> 
> Like anything, feeding one or the other of them exclusively is likely to be less effective than mixing. If you're not wanting to buy mulberry leaves online, just go pick some maple or oak leaves, rinse them off, and toss them in. You'll probably need to weight them down a bit, even if you try parboiling them, but once they're waterlogged and start to decay a bit the shrimp will happily pick them to bones in short order.


----------

